# Macro para imprimir páginas de tabla dinamica



## jander (Dec 24, 2004)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en esto de las macros.

se me plantea una problema relacionado con la impresión de las páginas de una tabla dinámica.
el número de páginas de estas tablas es de más de 300, así que cada vez que me dispongo a imprimir cada una de las tablas (cada página sería un cliente, y en la tabla aparecen los datos de ESE cliente), estoy pulsando las mismas teclas: elegir cliente, imprimir, siguiente cliente, imprimir..., más de 6 horas.
necesitaría una macro que me permitiera la impresión de los clientes elegidos o bien del total de clientes, claro está cada uno con su tabla dinámica independiente. Y la verdad, es que desconozco el lenguaje de las macros.
¿alguien podría ayudarme?. mi jefe no comprende el tiempo que se tarda en imprimir esto.

un saludos y gracias con antelación.


----------



## paliman (Jan 25, 2005)

´Manda a imprimir tres o cuatro clientes como lo haces, pero con el grabador de macros encendido y fijate qué código te genera y si lo podes modificar. Si lo necesitas manda un nuevo mensaje con el código


----------

